

NomadTracker – Auto-update your profile location on Twitter when you move - gonchs
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nomadtracker/acbijdccnklgpgnekkimidjcjnokgadl

======
gonchs
When you enable auto-update, it checks your current location against your
location on Twitter every 10 minutes and updates it if change is detected.

